# Are there any games you are really looking forward to?



## MiniPocketWorld (May 18, 2022)

Well, are there any?  
Perhaps others don't know about them yet and would love them too! 
Or maybe they do and want to squeak their excitement with you 
__________________________________________________________________________

I decided to make this thread, because like yesterday, I saw a post today of another indie game I am excited to see come. 
The games I am looking forward to most are:  _(on Steam, and most coming to Nintendo Switch)_
*Antonblast* which is like a warioland game! Finally something in that groove! The kickstarter stated they are launching on Steam and NintendoSwitch first. This game is probably the one I am most excited for.
*SpiritTea* I know about a while ago from a kickstarter they did. I believe it is made by one or two people, so I knew it would take a while, but they finally have a steam page up so I wishlisted it today. It is a game in the StardewValley and Animal Crossing groove. I believe the kickstarter mentioned coming to NintendoSwitch, so something to keep an eye out for if you aren't a Steamer.
*Elementallis* is a game similar to older Zelda games. I played the demo of this game at one point and had fun with it. Their Kickstarter did say they are planning to come to Nintendo Switch, and I think they are planning on physical copies of the game too. 
*Kindred Fates* is still a long way off, but it is in my list of games I am really looking forward too. And I have someone to play the game with too. It is a Pokemon like game. Their Kickstarter I think mentioned Switch but I am not so sure it actually will make it there. The game has been taking a long time in development and I am thinking by the time they actually get it out, the Switch will be the past.
*PalWorld* is another Pokemon like game I am really looking forward too. It appears to be similar to Craftopia as well. And I have a couple of people to play this game with too. I have no idea if they are coming to Switch. 
*Ooblets*, this game... I have been waiting forever to hear news on because it has a contract with Epic right now. However it recently announced that it is coming to Switch this year since they have finally completed developing the game. I think it will still be a while before it is seen on Steam despite having a Steam page. It is a game that is like Pokemon, StardewValley, and I suppose you could even say Animal Crossing. Unfortunately I don't have anyone to play this game with and I am not sure of what multiplayer would consist of if there is any.
Though *TresBashers* is already out and available for purchase on Steam, I haven't picked it up yet but I am really looking forward to playing it. It has a retro feel and is a bashing metrovania "horror" game. It has monsters but nothing gory or anything. It isn't on Switch and I haven't heard of any plans going there.


----------



## Neb (May 18, 2022)

At the moment I’m focused on my never ending backlog and collecting retro games. I still have a few games I’m looking forward to though.

- Pokémon Scarlet and Violet. The Switch Pokemon games have been a mixed bag, but I’m optimistic about this game. Pokémon sounds perfect for an open world game and it’s something different. The graphics are a noticeable improvement as well.

- Slime Rancher 2. I didn’t actually know about this game until I saw the thread on here. Ever since then I’ve been eagerly awaiting release. The first game was such a comfort during my lower moments. It was something I could reliably turn on and relax to. The sequel looks like an expansion on everything that made the first game great. I just hope my laptop can run it with the improved visuals.

- Dragon Quest 12. This is the number one game I’m looking forward to. DQ 11 is tied as the best JRPG I’ve ever played. The world is massive, the characters are lovable, the story is engaging, and they modernized the turn based combat in the best way. That’s not mentioning the stunning visuals throughout. DQ 12, from the limited information out currently, sounds like it’ll go for a darker tone. With how well DQ 11 handled having a dark tone during the second act, I think this will work well in the sequel too.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)

Pokemon Scarlet and Violet as well as Xenoblade Chronicles 3.


----------



## allainah (May 19, 2022)

Really looking forward to Bear and Breakfast on steam! it's supposed to come out sometime this year :~) I played the demo and loved it. Ooblets also looks very cute and fun, I'll be getting that as well!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 19, 2022)

*Mario Strikers*! I used to play the one on gamecube a lot with my cousins when we were younger, had such a blast! Also *BOTW2 *but that will be a while, lol.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 19, 2022)

Patiently waiting for* Baldur's Gate 3!*

By Larian Studios. It's still in early access. I've already played 100+ hours of the early access version and I'm stoked. Maybe next year we'll get the full version. I guess I'm basically a Larian Studios fangirl. Their last game was *Divinity: Original Sin 2* and I spent over 2,000 hours on it. I still open it up now and then, make a new party of adventurers and play for a while. Best RPG I've ever played.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 19, 2022)

*Pokémon Scarlet and Violet: *Really excited for the new gen, I love the new starters, especially the cat starter Pokemon, and it looks like it's gonna be a good game, the new region looks cool

*Hogwarts Legacy*: This is an open world Harry Potter RPG Harry set in the past.  I am soooooo excited about this, I feel like I've been waiting forever for this game to come out, I hope it's amazing!  I love the HP world and being able to play and immerse myself in an open world game based on it just seems like heaven to me. I'm probably gonna get it on Xbox One, and maybe eventually on Nintendo Switch. I'm thinking of pre-ordering it.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 19, 2022)

In the immediate future:
*Mario Strikers: Battle League:* I've wanted a new Mario Strikers game for a very long time, and I'm so glad we're only 3 weeks away from one now. I'm still unsure about it as a whole right now, but I'm really glad the gameplay resembles Super Mario Strikers more than Mario Strikers Charged.

In the foreseeable future:
*Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild 2:* I loved Breath of the Wild, I've been looking forward to this for awhile since it was first announced. Hopefully the latest delay will be the last one, lol.

In the distant future:
*Metroid Prime 4:* Who really knows when we'll hear any info about Prime 4, but man, with how good the Prime Trilogy is and how good Metroid Dread was, it's hard not to be excited for it and wanting info for it sooner rather than later.


----------



## daringred_ (May 19, 2022)

only two, primarily. pokemon scarlet and violet, since i always pick up the newest pokemon game, and fall guys, since it's _finally_ releasing on the switch after two years.

also a tentative on hogwarts legacy? really depends because the last thing i want to do is support the queen of clowns, jk rowling, but it's also the kind of hp game i've been waiting for since my childhood and they've presumably already paid her for the rights regardless so. idk. we'll see. it might just be my sin for 2022.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 20, 2022)

Oddly enough, Trainz 2022, Been a fan of the  games for awhile, mostly derailing trains, really hope they bring back derail physics so you can have fun crashing trains...hasn't been in it since 2012, i've always picked up the newest game.


----------



## Romaki (May 20, 2022)

Ooblets runs poorly on my laptop, so I'm looking forward to getting it on the Switch!

I'm not really too familiar with game releases, but like new Pokémon and Zelda always sounds good to me. I just love seeing indie games getting physical releases on the Switch though.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 22, 2022)

be funny now seems fun.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2022)

Splatoon 3!

I'd say new Pokémon main games but I want to see and learn more before I do buy. I mean I will probably get them because Pokémon, but yeah lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 23, 2022)

Maybe the Saints Row Reboot but I don't know. I'm skeptical about it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 17, 2022)

Steam is having a demo thingy until the 20th and I through a couple into my wishlist pile that interest me.
PaperTrail
Hamster on Rails
Roots of Pacha

_On a side note, SpiritTea has their demo out! _


----------



## ellarella (Jun 17, 2022)

i've been really bad at following new game releases the past year, but i'm definitely looking forward to josh sawyer's pentiment.
i'm also really hoping owlcat games' warhammer 40k crpg game turns out great!


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 17, 2022)

Sorta, kinda.

I'm glad that Persona 5 Royal is coming to Steam (and Windows, and Xbox, basically just escaping PlayStation exclusivity) since it saves me the need to buy a PlayStation 5. Have to hope the port is good though. ATLUS ports can be kind of eh sometimes. If it's a good port then I'll be glad to finally be able to play it.

Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes releases on Friday next week and I'm looking forward to it a bit because I enjoy the cast of Fire Emblem: Three Houses and this game seems good from what I've seen, but I'm not a huge fan of Warriors style games. I can enjoy playing them but it's not a style I would go for generally.

Advance Wars 1+2: Reboot Camp was originally going to release earlier this year, but its release has been delayed until further notice due to some of the game's plot bearing similarities to Russia's invasion of Ukraine. I'm looking forward to the game whenever it's out, but who knows when that will be, so I'm not really hyped or anything.

I'm interested in Pokémon Scarlet and Pokémon Violet releasing in November. I didn't really care for Sword & Shield, but I enjoyed Legends: Arceus, so I'm a bit cautious about it. Hopefully I'll be able to enjoy this installment more.

_Maybe_ Soul Hackers 2. Not really a fan of the art style and whatnot, but it _is_ a Shin Megami Tensei-style game at its core with the demons and demon fusion present in some regards, so hopefully I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 19, 2022)

Sonic Origins is one I have my eye on currently because I grew up on the Genesis as my first system I ever owned and playing the 2D Sonic games will forever hold a special place in my heart with them! I haven't decided what system to buy it own, maybe on the Xbox.

Splatoon 3 looks to be another good game, I remember playing 2 a lot so I'm excited for what the new game will bring

Of course, there's the new Cuphead DLC coming out soon too!


----------



## Tao (Jun 19, 2022)

Dragons Dogma 2. I bought the original on release and it has remained one of my favorite games ever since, one of the few I go back to regularly whilst finding something new about it along the way. Kind of didn't expect it to ever get a sequel after nigh 10 years since the original release but with it being announced a few days ago, I'm in full hype mode.

Ark 2. Me and my partner play Ark all the time. I've always known it existed but stayed well away as it was first released to the public during the time Steam was absolutely full of low effort crappy "greenlight first person survival games", which didn't exactly intrigue me when I rolled my eyes and thought "oh, another...". She introduced me to it and it has become our default game to waste time on together. There's a lot wrong with it though and I'm hoping Ark 2 is the game I hoped Ark 1 was going to be. It is after all to my knowledge the first of these "Greenlight first person survival" games to last and be popular enough to get a higher budget sequel.

Diablo 4. Always liked Diablo. Introduced my partner to this and we spent a hell of a lot of time with Diablo 3, so of course we both can't wait for the sequel. I'm somewhat reserved about it as well though as Blizzard isn't exactly blowing anybody away with their games recently...


----------



## Merielle (Jun 28, 2022)

*Dragon Quest Treasures* - It was confirmed for the Switch today (my main concern was that it was going to be mobile/gacha-based ;; ), and I'm really hyped for it now!!  XI is my favorite Dragon Quest game, so I'm really excited for this one, since it's starring Erik and Mia as kids.  I'm not sure how canon-relevant it's going to wind up being, but if it doesn't mesh well with their backstory from XI, I can overlook that for something fun and cute.  I'm surprised it's coming out so soon too (December 9th)!

*Slime Rancher 2* - Going to have to wait to play this one until it's on a platform I own/will own ahaha, but I'm still really hyped for it!  I loved the original Slime Rancher, and the sequel looks absolutely _beautiful_.  I'm also really looking forward to some of the discussed quality of life improvements from the original—I spent a lot of time having to manage my ranch and could only explore in short bursts, but this one is apparently supposed to make adventuring a lot less bothersome for your ranch.

*Jack Jeanne* - I'm not usually into contemporary/realistic settings, but after looking into this one some more, I'm actually super excited for it!  I've heard great things about the story and characters, and it sounds like it's on the lighter side too, which I strongly prefer in otome.  I don't normally like stat-raisers and I've never played any rhythm games, but I'm definitely willing to give both of those a go for this one.  It's easily my most anticipated upcoming otome right now.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 28, 2022)

DRAGON QUEST TREASURES!!! It looks SO CUTE! I loved XI and Mia & Erik are ADORABLE AS CHILDREN. (Also I had the same thought as @Merielle when the game was first announced... I thought it was going to be a mobile cash grab game at first!) NOW THOUGH ITS SO AMAZING AND I EXCITEDDDDDDDDD.

The new Mario + Rabbids game!! I loved the original and I always thought the Rabbid things were cutee but I am so excited for the new game! I am totally sold!

DEFINITE EXCITEMENT FOR SPLATOON 3. I remember getting the original on my Wii U! My first splatfest was Art VS. Science since we finally fixed my internet on the Wii U so I could play online! Splatoon 3 looks like its going to be more like Splat 1 rather than 2 which is cool but I LOVE BOTH SO MUCHIE. I am SO delighted that Inkstrike is returning and now as 3 MINI INKSTRIKES?? Splat 3 is going to be best so #splatoon3supremacy.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 29, 2022)

I just found out there's a sequel to the indie game Coffee Talk coming out in 2023, and I am soooo excited.  I loved the first one so much. It's such a chill, relaxing game with great dialogue.  I'm gonna have to remember get a new SD card so I have room to download it when it comes out because I ran out of room on mine for digital games.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 29, 2022)

I don’t really keep up on games like I used to, but I really am excited about Stray.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 30, 2022)

Not sure at the moment as I don't keep track about upcoming releases as much. But maybe, Splatoon 3 just for Salmon Run. For the next few months, at least. I got my hands full playing Elden Ring and Horizon Forbidden West. Couldn't even get much time playing the latter because of ER.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 30, 2022)

Currently? Not really. I guess Pokemon Scarlet and Violet are the only ones that are truly announced. I mean...definitely GTA6 (if they ever release it, or even announce it). Also, the next Elder Scrolls (same deal). Otherwise, there isn't much that comes to mind.


----------



## azurill (Jul 3, 2022)

There are two games I am really looking forward to . 

Hogwarts Legacy which isn’t out until the end of the year and Harvestella which comes out Nov 4th.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 6, 2022)

First is Melon Journey: Bittersweet Memories!! I played the original Melon Journey and it was a really cute game, so I when they released the trailer for an improved sequel, I was really hyped! Melon Journey had a really cute story, loveable characters, and adorable graphics. I'm really happy they stepped up their game in the latest releases of the sequel.






Second is Monster Roadtrip! I have the rest of the Monster Prom series in my Steam, so I'm stoked for the next game in line. I haven't finished Monster Prom yet, but the game is such a blast that I bought the other games in the series too. The characters are so dumb and loveable. Looks like my beloved Polly is in the demo too. <33






Lastly is Little Witch in the Woods! It's actually on Steam now, but the demo is on Xbox Pass so I'm crossing fingers the full version gets released on there, too. Looks like a really cute pixel game!


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 6, 2022)

finally caught up on the wholesome games direct the other day so now the list of games i'm looking forward to has grown exponentially... i think the main ones that i'm looking forward to are:
- lemon cake in september (you restore a bakery with a little ghost, and have lots of fresh ingredients within the store e.g. chickens for eggs, trees for fruit)
- potion permit in september (you're a skilled alchemist who gets called into a village to help treat everybody! can go around collecting ingredients etc)
- lonesome village sometime this year (more of a puzzle solving game, you're a fox i think? trying to figure out what happened to a village)

but honestly i was taking note of every other game throughout that direct lmao so my poor bank account better be ready


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 6, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> First is Melon Journey: Bittersweet Memories!! I played the original Melon Journey and it was a really cute game, so I when they released the trailer for an improved sequel, I was really hyped! Melon Journey had a really cute story, loveable characters, and adorable graphics. I'm really happy they stepped up their game in the latest releases of the sequel.


That game is adorable and so interesting!! I went to go look at it on Steam, and decided to add it to my wishlist too.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 6, 2022)

honestly at the minute im not really hyped for any game releasing this year, apart from pokemon scarlet and violet

although in the distant future im looking forward to paralives (life sim) and gta 6 (if it releases in the next 50 years)


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 6, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> That game is adorable and so interesting!! I went to go look at it on Steam, and decided to add it to my wishlist too.


Definitely! If you haven't played the first Melon Journey game, I highly suggest you do, it's a short and cute game and it's free too! <3 








						Melon Journey by Froach Club
					

Need we say more?




					froachclub.itch.io


----------



## Hat' (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm really looking forward to The Outer Worlds 2, Mass Effect 4(or 5), Pokémon Scarlet/Violet and Starfield!
I'm very patient so I don't really mind waiting but I'm also really excited for all of these!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 13, 2022)

I’m really only looking forward to the release of the new college football game releasing in the next few years. I’m so glad it’s returning. The last college football game was NCAA Football 14.

Aside from that, I’m looking forward to the release of Pokémon Violet. I’m picking up that version and my favorite person is getting Scarlet. Maybe we can play together or battle when they finally release.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 13, 2022)

Yes! Some more than others, but I'm really looking forward to checking these out when they release:

Live A Live
Mineko’s Night Market
Pokemon Violet
Two Point Campus
Xenoblade Chronicles 3
Bear and Breakfast
Stray
Witchbrook
Harvestella
Potion Permit
Crystarise
The Plucky Squire


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 14, 2022)

Dinkum came out as early access on Steam, and I have been learning about the game and I am seriously considering getting it with my gift money I've been saving instead of another one I have been eyeing for some time. I through it into my wishlist for the time being. The discussions board on Steam for the game is blowing up with interest and questions about the game. To me, It just looks like a really fun game to chill in even if you play solo, which I do.


Spoiler: Me rambling



People are describing it as a cross between Stardew Valley, Animal Crossing, and Minecraft. It was made by a single person and the game looks like alot of love was put into it. Reviews are saying there is quite a bit to do in it considering it is early access. It takes place in the Outback with a randomly generated map. You have a museum I guess to collect stuff and put it in there like fishing bug catching and whatever else _I am a sucker for collectathons...__._ There are animals in it for farming or pets? some are wild that provide some minor combat and danger. It appears you can trap them. I don't know if that is how you get pets or farm animals though. There is farming and cooking. There are various activities in it you can do like there is a dirt bike and boats and something that looks like paragliding, and there is multiplayer. Caves and mining. There is a friendship thing on npcs and you build a town up. There is an achievement system similar to Animal Crossing.
And there is talk that it has been working just fine on Steam Deck. Cloudsave isn't a thing for now because of it being early access which isn't a problem for me.


----------



## Flicky (Jul 19, 2022)

So Stray was just released, and it looks really great! Unfortunately I don't buy digital, and the only physical release is going to be PS5. Still might grab a copy, since I'll probably get the PS5 eventually (maybe when Kingdom Hearts 4 is released.....).


----------



## Franny (Jul 20, 2022)

bayo 3 bayo 3 bayo 3 bayo 3

i want to play stray but i dont have the money right now, however as soon as i get money i will be purchasing it. very excited to play it.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 2, 2022)

These feel like vaporware. The games I’m excited about don’t really get proper release dates, being further away ironically makes me think about them more-

Pizza Tower: Wario Land inspired indie with funny pizza man and god tier animation, love how the physics are etc. I know there was another game inspired by it too but with bombs but the name is escaping me. Antonblast or something. Not quite as interested but cool.

Zera: Myths Awaken: I played this back when it was still like “Spyro 4” demos and they were incredible compared to anything else on offer, Spyro fangames had all flopped until that point. I actually was looking forward to that fangame way more than Reignited and to this day I enjoy those demos way more than the remake. I’m honestly happier to see it become its own thing. I have not heard the best things about development under this team and updates come out sort of slowly but the demos I have played for Zera were kind of awesome. If the final game is that good it’s going to be special and fill a little gap in my heart.

Happy Hell: just for the aesthetic, I haven’t seen another 3D platformer with this look, and I don’t see other games with the rubber hose + aesthetic combo (it pretty much looks like my current avatar if that makes sense- I know there’s a name and I knew the name of the artist who made the Congratulations cover but it’s escaping me rn). The humor is entertainign so far anyway.

Hytale: No explanation needed. I have my worries with it being under Riot. At this point it’s just going to be modding MC1.18.2 for years or indefinitely. But I’ll definitely try Hytale once it comes out.

Whatever Supergiant games make next  

I ordered Bayo 3 and I’m waiting for Xenoblade 3 in the mail.

@skarmoury goood taste lol


----------



## zarf (Aug 3, 2022)

Oh man I was so so excited to get Bear & Breakfast but it turns out the switch version got delayed. Apparently the controls felt clunky so the devs are taking time to rework it. I really don't like playing on my computer so I'll wait until it finally comes out on Switch, still looking forward to it!!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm really looking forward to super bomberman R 2 I'm so excited also looking forward to slime rancher 2 later this year!


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)

Splatoon 3


----------



## Merielle (Sep 2, 2022)

There've been more announcements since I last posted here, so here's a couple more games I'm looking forward to! ^^

*Radiant Tale* - Another otome that's slated for an English release next year!  It sounds like it's one of Otomate's lighter/happier titles, and since I'm not a big fan of darker otome, I'm really excited for it!  I took a look at some reviews/route summaries and at least one of the love interests sounds really promising too, so I've really got my hopes up for this one. ;v; Plus it's got a fantasy setting!!

*Minecraft Legends* - I don't think this one's of a genre I usually play, but it looks like it'll be fun!  I like Minecraft and felt like I definitely got my money's worth with Minecraft Dungeons, so I'm excited to give this one a go too.


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 2, 2022)

I have been eagerly awaiting the new Zelda game ;u; I loved botw so much, I can’t wait


----------



## GhulehGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

I, personally, am very excited for Legend of Zelda Breath of The Wild 2 and Pokemon Scarlet & Violet.


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 2, 2022)

I try not to get myself too excited before a game comes out because that tends to be a recipe for disappointment. I'm interested in playing the new Pokemon games (Scarlet and Violet) but I hated SwSh and it seems like they're keeping some concepts from SwSh that I didn't enjoy like raid battles, so I'm a bit apprehensive tbh.


----------



## Snek (Sep 2, 2022)

I am looking forward to Breath of the Wild 2, Pokémon Scarlet and Violet and Hogwarts Legacy (when it ever releases)


----------



## Belle T (Sep 2, 2022)

Recently discovered that NieR:Automata is coming to Switch.  I know it's never going to be as good as the PS4 version (and even the PC port is less than optimal from what I've heard), but please let this be at least _serviceable, _Square!!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 5, 2022)

Deltarune chapters 3-5 (and the whole rest of the game, really) 

A new Story of Seasons game whenever they get around to it; I feel like the reception to PoOT is gonna have them move on in a hurry. Whether that be a remake or a totally new game, either is fine by me as long as it's fun.


----------



## Gene. (Sep 7, 2022)

Splatoon 3 coming out in a few days, I never got too into the second one, but after playing the new splatfest I'm VERY excited and looking forward to it


----------



## rapt0r (Sep 16, 2022)

Sonic Frontiers for the win, bro.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 16, 2022)

pikmin 4, 3 was literally my childhood even though i never played story mode (my brother hogged the wii u, i watched him and played bingo battle.) hopefully this time i can play the new story myself and im hoping that there’s some sort of multiplayer experience like bingo battle.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 16, 2022)

Pretty excited for Pikmin 4, bur for the most part it's Breath of the Wild 2 (aka Tears of the Kingdom)!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 16, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> In the immediate future:
> *Mario Strikers: Battle League:* I've wanted a new Mario Strikers game for a very long time, and I'm so glad we're only 3 weeks away from one now. I'm still unsure about it as a whole right now, but I'm really glad the gameplay resembles Super Mario Strikers more than Mario Strikers Charged. (released)
> 
> In the foreseeable future:
> ...


This has changed a bit in 4 months. *Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom* and *Metroid Prime 4* are still up there, but *Pikmin 4* is now in the mix (as part of "in the foreseeable future") after it was announced during the Direct on Tuesday. It's been 9 years since Pikmin 3 came out, I've been hoping we'd get Pikmin 4 for awhile now, and now that it's been announced I can't wait for it to be released.


----------



## QueenCobra (Sep 16, 2022)

The Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 25, 2022)

Tears of the Kingdom, the Kirby Return to Dreamland remaster, Pokémon Scarlet and Violet, and Bayonetta 3.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> This has changed a bit in 4 months. *Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom* and *Metroid Prime 4* are still up there, but *Pikmin 4* is now in the mix (as part of "in the foreseeable future") after it was announced during the Direct on Tuesday. It's been 9 years since Pikmin 3 came out, I've been hoping we'd get Pikmin 4 for awhile now, and now that it's been announced I can't wait for it to be released.


Is Metroid Prime 4 still happening?

_sets reminder for 2027 to check Metroid Prime 4 release date_


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 26, 2022)

Right now, just the 3 Like a Dragon (Yakuza series) games that got announced at Tokyo Game Show: Like a Dragon 8, Like a Dragon Ishin, and Like a Dragon Gaiden. I love this series so much.


----------



## VioletUV (Oct 20, 2022)

Lady Timpani said:


> Deltarune chapters 3-5 (and the whole rest of the game, really)


Samesies! Honestly, I wasn't that excited after chapter 1, but it was chapter 2 that really got me hyped. Looking forward to it!


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2022)

_story of seasons: a wonderful life _next summer! i never played the original, so i can’t compare the two, but the remake looks amazing! i love that the characters age over time, and that same-sex relationships are possible! i’m pansexual myself, so being able to make that choice instead of only having the option to partner up with a male is really nice. i’ve been hoping for a new switch game that piques my interest for a while since i only have 2 atm, and i haven’t played a story of seasons/harvest moon game since the lost valley for the 3DS, so this is super exciting! next summer can’t come soon enough!


----------



## Neb (Oct 23, 2022)

I am incredibly hyped for the English releases of *Trails From Azure* and *Trails Into Reverie*. As a huge Legend of Heroes fan, being able to finally have an international release for these games is something I love.

The new *Theatarhythm Final Fantasy* game is something I’m looking forward to as well. The 3DS games were a blast and the new one seems to fix my biggest problem with the original (that being the lack of difficulty). It’ll also have songs from the newer Final Fantasy games too, which is nice.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 29, 2022)

Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom is the big one for me, but I'm also still waiting on the Switch version of Outer Wilds to arrive. 

And of course, Metroid Prime 4, if it ever materializes.


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 29, 2022)

resident evil 4


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 29, 2022)

Almost Harvestella time. Please be good.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 29, 2022)

I am very much looking forward to Pokémon Violet. My favorite person is getting the Scarlet version. We’ve been anticipating these games because we have plans to battle every few levels and play through the game together. This is our first Pokémon game we’ll be playing through simultaneously. It’s going to be so much fun.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 30, 2022)

Haunted Chocolatier (I think that's what its called..)
The next AC Game
Fallout 5
The next Elder Scrolls


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 17, 2022)

there's only one i can really think of at the moment, a game in development by the same people (foreign gnomes) who made the game im currently obsessed with (everhood), im assuming will be called Halbert Hotel, we don't know ANYTHING about it besides these two teaser images






if its anywhere near as good as everhood i am EXTREMELY excited but who knows how long it'll take to release, its absolutely gonna be a few years considering how little we know about it


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 22, 2022)

Elder Scrolls 6
Starfield
Metroid Prime 4
Dead Island 2 (This was first announced in 2014 )
Just Cause 5 (Long ways out yet, but probably closer than ES6 or Metroid Prime 4).


----------



## Belle T (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm currently debating how much I want the upcoming remaster of _Crisis Core: Final Faantasy VII.  _As a big fan of the *original *_Final Fantasy VII _(I have yet to play Remake), I find most of the supplementary material to be released alongside that game to be... let's just say baffling.  I do not enjoy it.  But Crisis Core is reportedly one of the better games in that regard, with praise directed specifically at its story as a companion piece to FFVII.  So I do want to experience it for myself, especially since I never owned the PSP necessary to enjoy it when it first came out.

On the other hand, I don't want to buy it and then find out that I hate it.  Oh, I miss game rentals so much.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 23, 2022)

Belle T said:


> I'm currently debating how much I want the upcoming remaster of _Crisis Core: Final Faantasy VII.  _As a big fan of the *original *_Final Fantasy VII _(I have yet to play Remake), I find most of the supplementary material to be released alongside that game to be... let's just say baffling.  I do not enjoy it.  But Crisis Core is reportedly one of the better games in that regard, with praise directed specifically at its story as a companion piece to FFVII.  So I do want to experience it for myself, especially since I never owned the PSP necessary to enjoy it when it first came out.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't want to buy it and then find out that I hate it.  Oh, I miss game rentals so much.


It looks like it available on Steam. Not sure if that works for you though. But the nice thing about Steam is that you can buy a game and return it as long as you didn't play more than 2 hours, and/or you haven't had it more than 2 weeks. You you could try it and then return it if you didn't like what you saw.

Sometimes watching some gameplay YouTube helps me decide if I'd like a game or not.


----------



## BakaRina (Nov 23, 2022)

_Like a Dragon_: Ishin and Resident Evil 4 Remake are two games I'm excited to play once they come out.


----------



## Belle T (Nov 24, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> It looks like it available on Steam. Not sure if that works for you though. But the nice thing about Steam is that you can buy a game and return it as long as you didn't play more than 2 hours, and/or you haven't had it more than 2 weeks. You you could try it and then return it if you didn't like what you saw.
> 
> Sometimes watching some gameplay YouTube helps me decide if I'd like a game or not.


Unfortunately my current PC is not suitable for gaming at the moment.

Either way, the issue presently is less that I'm not sure if the game will be good in and of itself and more so if I want it more than other things I could use the money towards instead, which is a tad harder to quantify.


----------



## Elodie (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm waiting for the next Story of Seasons game. I love that series dearly.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 24, 2022)

Elodie said:


> I'm waiting for the next Story of Seasons game. I love that series dearly.


I'm looking forward to A Wonderful Life. I hope it's a good game. I've never played the original so I'd have nothing to compare it to but still.


----------



## Elodie (Nov 24, 2022)

Corrie said:


> I'm looking forward to A Wonderful Life. I hope it's a good game. I've never played the original so I'd have nothing to compare it to but still.



The original was my childhood favorite! I hope you enjoy the remake. I definitely want it!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 25, 2022)

I'm really looking forward to Hogwarts Legacy.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 3, 2022)

•Tomodachi Life on Switch 
It’s sounds like it could have more things in the game so I’m looking forward to that.
•Miitopia on Switch 
Same as above.
Hello Neighbor 2 
I’m actually kind of dreading it now. The pre alpha was fun, I enjoyed choosing a character, working in an abandoned theme park, solving mysteries like the Scooby Doo gang XD, while also keeping the park from getting vandalized. But now it’s one character and they’re a reporter roaming the town. I’m just kind of disappointed it’s not going to mainly take place in the theme park and the storyline has been changed to fit a different time in the game’s history. I was really hoping it would be a whole new chapter in the game series.
Sir, you are being hunted Reinvented ️
The original was fun but dated and there wasn’t much to do or explore, so I hope they add way more features to make it feel much more interactive and give the game depth and an actual storyline.
And for the big one, Spyro #?… 
whatever the new Spyro will be if they ever release it, if they are even going to anymore


----------



## PacV (Dec 4, 2022)

Spiderman 2


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 10, 2022)

Hades II is soooo big and unexpected OMG. Supergiant are definitely my favorite dev now. Plus, it got announced right as Pizza Tower gets an actual date. It’s pretty much just those two haha…


----------



## Seastar (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm excited for Kirby's Return to Dream Land Deluxe!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 13, 2022)

Drawdler said:


> Hades II is soooo big and unexpected OMG. Supergiant are definitely my favorite dev now. Plus, it got announced right as Pizza Tower gets an actual date. It’s pretty much just those two haha…



You're right! Pizza Tower has a date!! And it is on Steam 
I thought I read a few years ago that it was abandoned, so I am really excited for this.
Between Pizza Tower and Anton Blast, I will finally have some Warioland like games to play.


----------



## Licorice (Dec 14, 2022)

Disgaea 7 looks promising despite how lackluster 6 was imo. The Fire Emblem releasing in January looks cool too.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy (Dec 16, 2022)

I love Story of Seasons series and am looking forward to A Wonderful Life since I never got to play it when it was on ps2


----------

